# New Boyd Vitesse wheels (28mm x 23mm)



## daveappen

Has anyone out there gotten these new Vitesse's yet? Any initial ride impressions of the new rims?


----------



## Nexx11

Waiting for mine to ship. I understand the demand was pretty high and they sold out of their first shipment rather quickly. Can't wait!


----------



## mwags

Still waiting for mine also.


----------



## steve90068

mine just shipped today!


----------



## Nexx11

steve90068 said:


> mine just shipped today!



When did you order your set? Might give some indication where they are with orders.


----------



## mwags

steve90068 said:


> mine just shipped today!


Lucky dog.


----------



## steve90068

Nexx11 said:


> When did you order your set? Might give some indication where they are with orders.


I ordered mine the hour they were released. I assume it was one of the first orders placed


----------



## bigherb713

How do these wheels compare to the 30mm Rouleur wheels? I need some new wheels and know nothing about road bike wheels. Mountain bike guy turning into a roadie.


----------



## steve90068

couple guys on bikeforums got theirs The Cult of CAAD...


----------



## mwags

I heard mine are shipping out later this week.


----------



## daveappen

Anyone else get their wheels yet? Can you guys post pictures of the wheels mounted on your bike? And post ride impressions of the new 23mm wide hoops?


----------



## mwags

mwags said:


> I heard mine are shipping out later this week.


Still waiting on mine. Been a month now which is a little crazy considering I was told half that if I ordered them when I did. I am sure they will be worth the wait.


----------



## Nexx11

mwags said:


> Still waiting on mine. Been a month now which is a little crazy considering I was told half that if I ordered them when I did. I am sure they will be worth the wait.


I've exchanged emails with them, they are hoping to ship mine late next week (depending on when their rim shipment comes in). I'm not in a big rush here since the weather has been rainy in Portland. (Shocking I know)


----------



## Nexx11

Mine shipped!


----------



## mwags

mwags said:


> Still waiting on mine. Been a month now which is a little crazy considering I was told half that if I ordered them when I did. I am sure they will be worth the wait.


Mine shipped, will have them tomorrow.


----------



## NWS Alpine

mwags said:


> Mine shipped, will have them tomorrow.


Thats good to hear. Sounds like all the orders were slightly delayed and not just your group of orders. 

I might place an order soon.


----------



## mwags

*They're Here*

Well they came today. Pictures of them on the bike. Will ride them this weekend. They are sweet looking. They come in at 1510 grams on my scale with rim strips but no skewers. Only 100 grams heavier than my EA90SLX's and nicer lookinwith a taller rim.

View attachment 253564


View attachment 253565


----------



## Nexx11

1510 with strips is at advertised weight, sounds good!


----------



## PoorCyclist

mwags said:


> Well they came today. Pictures of them on the bike. Will ride them this weekend. They are sweet looking. They come in at 1510 grams on my scale with rim strips but no skewers. Only 100 grams heavier than my EA90SLX's and nicer lookinwith a taller rim.
> 
> View attachment 253564
> 
> 
> View attachment 253565


I thought it is 1478 on the 20/24.
In the past Boyd's published weight included the rim tape and is usually fairly close, but I guess will let 30g slide..


----------



## mwags

Nexx11 said:


> 1510 with strips is at advertised weight, sounds good!


Yup, weght is right on the money in my eyes. Wheels appear to roll nice off the ground can't wait to see how they roll with me and the bike on the ground.


----------



## GDR

please post a review, I am interested in these wheels.


----------



## johnnydm

Does anyone know if the the rims are pinned or sleeve joined? Also, anyone can confirm if the hubs look like Velocity or Formula?

Thanks


----------



## mwags

I believe they are sleeved but I could be wrong. Hubs look like neither when I look at both online.


----------



## coachboyd

Just FYI, all of our weights are listed without rim strips. We do include our own nylon snap-on rim strips but do not incude them in weight calculations.
Thanks all!


----------



## daveappen

mwags said:


> Well they came today. Pictures of them on the bike. Will ride them this weekend. They are sweet looking. They come in at 1510 grams on my scale with rim strips but no skewers. Only 100 grams heavier than my EA90SLX's and nicer lookinwith a taller rim.
> 
> View attachment 253564
> 
> 
> View attachment 253565


Thanks for the pics. Feel free to post more of them on your bike . So the lettering on the rim is an alloy color? How does it look with the white on your bike? Does it clash at all?


----------



## mwags

coachboyd said:


> Just FYI, all of our weights are listed without rim strips. We do include our own nylon snap-on rim strips but do not incude them in weight calculations.
> Thanks all!


Boyd, the wheel look killer. I can not wait to get out and ride them. Tires fit very nice with the wider rim.


----------



## daveappen

Thanks for the pics. Feel free to post more of them mounted on your bike . So the lettering on the rim is an alloy color? How does it go with the white in your bike? Does it clash at all?


----------



## mwags

daveappen said:


> Thanks for the pics. Feel free to post more of them mounted on your bike . So the lettering on the rim is an alloy color? How does it go with the white in your bike? Does it clash at all?


They lettering is laser etched in the rim. Doesn't clash because there are parts of the bik that fade to a grey.


----------



## daveappen

mwags said:


> They lettering is laser etched in the rim. Doesn't clash because there are parts of the bik that fade to a grey.



Thanks. BTW, I noticed you've lowered your stem on your Cannondale, but didn't cut the steerer? Isn't that a no-no according to Cannondale?


----------



## Sloburu

I'm not too worried about the lettering, most of the time I'm riding and the wheels are spinning can't see them rather than looking at my bike. Just pulled the trigger on these, now it's going to be a long wait.


----------



## mwags

daveappen said:


> Thanks. BTW, I noticed you've lowered your stem on your Cannondale, but didn't cut the steerer? Isn't that a no-no according to Cannondale?


Never heard that before, I will have to look into it.


----------



## mwags

mwags said:


> Never heard that before, I will have to look into it.


Nope. States in the manual okay to put spacers above stem. Now if I was overly concerned about that extra weight????


----------



## daveappen

mwags said:


> Nope. States in the manual okay to put spacers above stem. Now if I was overly concerned about that extra weight????



Really? Your supersix manual states it's okay to put spacers above the stem? I recall reading on some forums that Cannondale specifically states not to put spacers above the stem for their carbon steerers because then the stem will be clamped to a portion of the steerer that's not supported by the internal expansion plug.

Just found a few docs here for the Supersix EVO and Synapse. For some reason, the regular Supersix manual is not working right now. In both these manuals, it specifically states not to put any spacers above the stem:
http://cdn.cannondale.com/manuals/2011_webOMS_01_english/2011_webOMS_126884_SuperSixEVO_EN.pdf
http://cdn.cannondale.com/Manuals/2012_Synapse_Carbon_OMS_127939_0711.pdf


----------



## mwags

daveappen said:


> Really? Your supersix manual states it's okay to put spacers above the stem? I recall reading on some forums that Cannondale specifically states not to put spacers above the stem for their carbon steerers because then the stem will be clamped to a portion of the steerer that's not supported by the internal expansion plug.
> 
> Just found a few docs here for the Supersix EVO and Synapse. For some reason, the regular Supersix manual is not working right now. In both these manuals, it specifically states not to put any spacers above the stem:
> http://cdn.cannondale.com/manuals/2011_webOMS_01_english/2011_webOMS_126884_SuperSixEVO_EN.pdf
> http://cdn.cannondale.com/Manuals/2012_Synapse_Carbon_OMS_127939_0711.pdf


Wow, I have never seen that, maybe because it is a supplement to the manual. The reasoning makes sense. I always try to avoid cutting steerer tubes for resale purposes but guess what I am doing tomorrow. Thanks

BTW, no long run review until tomorrows ride but I did run up and down the block tonight. Holy crap they feel real nice, Clearly stiffer than my EA90SLX and seam to accelerate super fast.


----------



## daveappen

Mwags, you mind posting a few more pics of the wheels on mounted on your bike in different lighting?


----------



## bigherb713

Ordered mine on March 13, hope to get them soon.


----------



## krisv7

Wow! Sweet bike and the Boyd's look awesome! Good job.


----------



## shokhead

Vitesse and the ROL Race SLR look somewhat in the same class.


----------



## daveappen

shokhead said:


> Vitesse and the ROL Race SLR look somewhat in the same class.


The ROL Race SLR appear to use the same 30mm deep x 19mm wide Kinlin rims that most other wheelbuilders use. These new Boyds are 28mm deep x 23mm wide. I'm curious if the the hype about wide rims is warranted or not...


----------



## mwags

Here is a short review. My first ride on these was cut short by a broken cleat.

First let me say ride quality is noticeably better. Seams to be a little more cushion between me and the road, even running the same pressure (110psi) that I run on my 19mm wide rims. 

I am 185 lbs and went with the 20/24 wheels and there is no noticeable flex. As a matter of fact they are stiff. I was never a fan of my EA90SLX's so I hate to compare them to those but for half the price of those wheels these are wayyyyyyyy better feeling and rolling. They roll real fast and appear to spin up really fast also. 

The quality of the hubs is real nice and roll very smoothly. Freehub is not loud and all but you can here it.

More to come once I get a longer ride on them......


----------



## ffjack

My new bike litespeed archon c1 with boyd Vitesse wheels. Had no problem mounting vittoria rubino pro 3 tires. Layed tires in the sun for awhile i think that helped. I wiil give feedback on how they ride and feel.


----------



## Nexx11

Just got mine from UPS. Not sure about the accuracy of the scale, but....

20f/24r

Front: 680 w/tape
Rear: 860 w/tape
________________

1540 grams w/tape. tape = 30-40 grams?? 


They sure are purty. The decals are "white, with a hint of gray," Think of a white decal with a slight shadow.


----------



## PoorCyclist

Nexx11 said:


> Just got mine from UPS. Not sure about the accuracy of the scale, but....
> 
> 20f/24r
> 
> Front: 680 w/tape
> Rear: 860 w/tape
> ________________
> 
> 1540 grams w/tape. tape = 30-40 grams??
> 
> 
> They sure are purty. The decals are "white, with a hint of gray," Think of a white decal with a slight shadow.


use a table scale it is more accurate. Tape usually ranges from 15-25g on each rim.


----------



## Nexx11

Will do. I'm sure I can round one up.

Weighing my Askiums on the same scale, they came out to 2,020 grams with tape...


----------



## mwags

PoorCyclist said:


> use a table scale it is more accurate. Tape usually ranges from 15-25g on each rim.


Speaking of tape, I always use the white cloth tape (can't remember the name at the moment). I am sure it is better quality and lighter than the stuff Boyd uses. What about velo plugs?


----------



## PoorCyclist

mwags said:


> Speaking of tape, I always use the white cloth tape (can't remember the name at the moment). I am sure it is better quality and lighter than the stuff Boyd uses. What about velo plugs?


I have weighted the velox cloth tape it maybe a little lighter than the stretch on tape but you are looking at maybe 5g difference per rim or so.. Don't think it is worth it to replace it. I prefer the continuous band than the cloth tape that overlaps at the end. 
I have no experience with velo plugs. Supposed to give you more space to fit tight tires.

Mostly I change tapes IF there is a thinner one available that helps me put a tight tire on a rim.


----------



## daveappen

Nexx11 said:


> Just got mine from UPS. Not sure about the accuracy of the scale, but....
> 
> 20f/24r
> 
> Front: 680 w/tape
> Rear: 860 w/tape
> ________________
> 
> 1540 grams w/tape. tape = 30-40 grams??
> 
> 
> They sure are purty. The decals are "white, with a hint of gray," Think of a white decal with a slight shadow.



Nice. Post some pics of them


----------



## Nexx11

PoorCyclist said:


> use a table scale it is more accurate. Tape usually ranges from 15-25g on each rim.


Weighed on another scale (food), virtually the same weight.


----------



## PoorCyclist

Nexx11 said:


> Weighed on another scale (food), virtually the same weight.


Great now go out and ride your bike!. You already lost almost 500g!
The CX-ray spokes are great. I plan on ordering next month and take it on some epic rides.


----------



## mwags

Nexx11 said:


> Will do. I'm sure I can round one up.
> 
> Weighing my Askiums on the same scale, they came out to 2,020 grams with tape...


You just shaved over a pound and of that probably 3/4 lb of rotational weight with a taller more aero rim.. That is significant.


----------



## CAADEL

Nexx11 said:


> tape = 30-40 grams??


Here you are:










Compressed air also has weight...


----------



## boogoshea

ordered mine yesterday!


----------



## shokhead

boogoshea said:


> ordered mine yesterday!


Cool!


----------



## boogoshea

shokhead said:


> Cool!


Hey thanks, I'll let y'all know when I get 'em!


----------



## DevinB12

Ok, you guys have piqued my interest. I have a 2010 Trek Madone 5.2, still rolling the Bontrager Race Lite wheels, how would the Boyd wheelset compare? i've been looking to change, interested in HED Ardennes, Easton EA90's, Zipp 101's, and a custom set with DT swiss rims and hubs...and now I'm very interested in the Boyd wheels. I'm about 190 lbs right now, can you guys assist me in what I'm looking at with these options?


----------



## DevinB12

and throw in the Rol wheels...lots of choices these days.


----------



## boogoshea

DevinB12 said:


> and throw in the Rol wheels...lots of choices these days.


+1, email Sean at Rol and Boyd at Boyd, tell them what your looking for, they will respond same day!


----------



## shokhead

DevinB12 said:


> Ok, you guys have piqued my interest. I have a 2010 Trek Madone 5.2, still rolling the Bontrager Race Lite wheels, how would the Boyd wheelset compare? i've been looking to change, interested in HED Ardennes, Easton EA90's, Zipp 101's, and a custom set with DT swiss rims and hubs...and now I'm very interested in the Boyd wheels. I'm about 190 lbs right now, can you guys assist me in what I'm looking at with these options?


Boyd as good as any of them at half the price. Wider rim then the Bontrager and Easton.


----------



## DevinB12

so is wider the definite way to go?


----------



## DevinB12

and how do the Boyd wheels match up to ROL race SL's and Williams 30X?


----------



## nightfend

The Boyd's use a wider rim than Williams or ROL.


----------



## shokhead

nightfend said:


> The Boyd's use a wider rim than Williams or ROL.


that seems to be the trend now. 23 or 24mm wide compared to 19 or 20.


----------



## mwags

Bottom line is they are all nice with top notch customer service. I went with Boyd for the wider rim and the Sapim spokes.


----------



## DevinB12

Just ordered my Boyd Vitesse wheelset, which tires do you guys recommend for the 23mm wide wheels?


----------



## shokhead

DevinB12 said:


> Just ordered my Boyd Vitesse wheelset, which tires do you guys recommend for the 23mm wide wheels?


What have you been riding on?


----------



## Nexx11

Been using Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick, just transferred them from my old wheels


----------



## DevinB12

shokhead said:


> What have you been riding on?


Bontrager Race Lites with Conti 4000S 700x23. unsure if i use the same size tire or go to a wider tire...


----------



## Guymk

I would just use the same size tire, it will ride better than before and by having the 23mmrim/23mmtire combo its more aerodynamic.


----------



## riderdave

Ordered my Vitesse wheels on 2/28/12 and received them on 4/5/12 and had the first ride on Saturday 4/7/12. The OEM wheels on my Tarmac Comp Compact where the Fulcrum Racing 6 wheelset and in comparison the Boyd wheels are stiff and responsive.


----------



## daveappen

riderdave said:


> Ordered my Vitesse wheels on 2/28/12 and received them on 4/5/12 and had the first ride on Saturday 4/7/12. The OEM wheels on my Tarmac Comp Compact where the Fulcrum Racing 6 wheelset and in comparison the Boyd wheels are stiff and responsive.



Nice pics!


----------



## PoorCyclist

Can you guys comment on the brake track quality, is it nicely machined, is there any seams that you could feel any pulsation or anything like that.?


----------



## mimason

Riderdave,
3 things when takings and posting pics:
- shift to big ring up front
- shift to small ring in back
- take off dust caps and nuts if applicable


----------



## mwags

PoorCyclist said:


> Can you guys comment on the brake track quality, is it nicely machined, is there any seams that you could feel any pulsation or anything like that.?


My first ride I had some aluminum embedded in my brake pads after the ride. I contacted Boyd, he said that is pretty normal. None since then. I also had some brake pulsation from the wheel seam on the first two rides, this is totally gone now and the brake track is perfect. Guess it needed a lttle break in period. 

Now that I have a dozen or so rides on them I will say I would buy another set in a heartbeat. They roll great, are light, spin up fast and are overall better than aluminum wheels I have had that are double the price.

BTW, I have noticed an increase in my average speeds but can't say for sure it is the wheels since I have been riding more lately.


----------



## riderdave

mimason,
Thanks for helping a newbie poster!

For my initial ride I used the stock Specialized 23mm tires and it was harsh. Since then, I mounted 25mm Continental GP4000S tires and it made a world of difference. The new, wider tires on the Vitesse wheels roll fast yet give a more comfortable ride. I have a 2012 Roubaix Comp with the Zertz inserts and in comparison my Tarmac now rides very similar with the Boyd wheels and Continental tire combo. The Roubaix has stock 25mm tires on Fulcrum Racing 6 wheels. 

As mwags stated, I too had aluminum on my brake pads after the first ride. I rode through some sand and gravel which unfortunately pitted the brake track so I had to lightly sand the track with 400 grit sandpaper to take out the protrusions from the gravel. I could still feel the seam on the front rim when I brake so I hope that will go away with time.

One thing I noticed when I switched to the 25mm tires; it was more responsive(twitchy)up front. From all the talk about how a wider tire has less rolling resistance I guess this is a result since there is less contact with the road but at the expense of aerodynamics???

Anyway, the Boyd Vitesse wheels with the wider tires are a fantastic combo for the price!


----------



## shokhead

Wider rim should give more tire contact with the road, not less?


----------



## nightfend

shokhead said:


> Wider rim should give more tire contact with the road, not less?


Well the contact patch is different. Wider rims round out the contact patch so it is more round. A thin, skinny tire will compact along the length of the tire, so it has a long thin contact with the road. That's why "in theory" thin tires have more rolling resistance, because even though their side to side contact is thinner, their forward/backward contact with the road is longer.


----------



## Sloburu

Just got mine delivered today. Build quality looks good. Just one thing, on the front wheel the applied rim strip wasn't even close. No big deal i just punched a hole to get the valve thru. Can't wait to go for a ride later today.


----------



## riderdave

nightfend said:


> Well the contact patch is different. Wider rims round out the contact patch so it is more round. A thin, skinny tire will compact along the length of the tire, so it has a long thin contact with the road. That's why "in theory" thin tires have more rolling resistance, because even though their side to side contact is thinner, their forward/backward contact with the road is longer.


Yep, and here is the article where I first read about it:

Tech FAQ: Seriously, wider tires have lower rolling resistance than their narrower brethren

Dave


----------



## Guymk

Sloburu said:


> Just got mine delivered today. Build quality looks good. Just one thing, on the front wheel the applied rim strip wasn't even close. No big deal i just punched a hole to get the valve thru. Can't wait to go for a ride later today.


Shoot some pictures for us when you get the chance, thanks!


----------



## riderdave

Still lovin' my Vitesse wheels!

My only peeve is with the logo on the skewers. It would have been nice if the lettering was flipped so that the logo would not be upside down when the skewers are locked parallel with the ground. 

Yeah, I know it's trivial but it's the only thing I can complain about with these wheelsets.

Dave


----------



## shokhead

riderdave said:


> Still lovin' my Vitesse wheels!
> 
> My only peeve is with the logo on the skewers. It would have been nice if the lettering was flipped so that the logo would not be upside down when the skewers are locked parallel with the ground.
> 
> Yeah, I know it's trivial but it's the only thing I can complain about with these wheelsets.
> 
> Dave


Shoot them an e-mail about it. They like to know that stuff.


----------



## coachboyd

Ha! I just took a look and noticed that. Actually on the front it's upside down as the skewer points backwards. On the rear I never face the skewer backwards for fear of getting it hit by somebody elses front wheel.

I'll see what I can do but we just got a few thousand sets of skewers in so it'll take a little while for any changes to go into effect.


----------



## DevinB12

riderdave said:


> Still lovin' my Vitesse wheels!
> 
> My only peeve is with the logo on the skewers. It would have been nice if the lettering was flipped so that the logo would not be upside down when the skewers are locked parallel with the ground.
> 
> Yeah, I know it's trivial but it's the only thing I can complain about with these wheelsets.
> 
> Dave


Received my Boyd Vitesse wheels yesterday, tires mounted, cassette on, put them on my bike and had to look twice because I thought the skewers were on wrong...then I figured out the logos were on upside down...funny that i'm not the only one that noticed.

that being said I LOVE the way they look, going out shortly for a ride and we'll see how they ride. Mounted Michelin Pro 4 endurance tires with the red trim...looks very sharp!!!


----------



## loubnc

*Question for Boyd*

If I order today, what's the turn around time for a set of Vitesse (Campy 24/28)? I can haz for Mt Mitchell???

I can come pick them up. (there's beer in it for you...:yesnod


----------



## coachboyd

We are getting a very large shipment of rims in within a couple days and I now have 4 wheelbuilders on staff so we are definitely going to catch up and even start building ahead. I can guarantee you they will be ready in plenty of time for Mitchell. . .unless you're offering me Bud Light, then you won't ever see them. Southern Tier Unearthly always works as a bribe for me


----------



## bigherb713

coachboyd said:


> We are getting a very large shipment of rims in within a couple days and I now have 4 wheelbuilders on staff so we are definitely going to catch up and even start building ahead. I can guarantee you they will be ready in plenty of time for Mitchell. . .unless you're offering me Bud Light, then you won't ever see them. Southern Tier Unearthly always works as a bribe for me



Good to see you have great taste in beer as well as building great wheels. I have a few hundred miles on mine and they are awesome.


----------



## greg12666

Can someone in this thread help me decide between the ROL Race SL and the Boyd Vitesse ??? The difference in cost is only $75. Help !!


----------



## shokhead

greg12666 said:


> Can someone in this thread help me decide between the ROL Race SL and the Boyd Vitesse ??? The difference in cost is only $75. Help !!


.Rim width 
Nipple material
Price.


----------



## EWT

I got a set earlier this week and am very pleased with them. Nice looking, straight, and substantially lighter than the old Shimano 600/Open Pros they replaced. 

They increased my effective wheel diameter slightly as well with the same 23c tires compared to the narrower Open Pros. With the Open Pros, distance measured by GPS was slightly less than measured by the wheel sensor using the Wahoo app on my iPhone. With the Boyds, mileage with the GPS is a couple of tenths longer after 20 miles due to the "straighter" sidewall that results from the wider rim.


----------



## greg12666

Decided to go with the Boyd Vitesse wheels. Boyd was very helpful with information.


----------



## BillyWayne

I ordered a set last week. I got an email today that it will be 10-14 business days for them to ship. I have a race on June 2 so I hope I have them by then. I wish I lived near Boyd so I could drop off a few colds ones and get my order moved up the list.


----------



## Nexx11

greg12666 said:


> Decided to go with the Boyd Vitesse wheels. Boyd was very helpful with information.


You'll love them. Have put 200 miles on mine, would buy again in a heartbeat.

Far and away better than the Aksiums I was riding!


----------



## greg12666

I am riding in the Gran Fondo NY on May 21 hope he can get them to me by then.


----------



## greg12666

I'm sure Coach Boyd and his crew are hard at work building !!!!!


----------



## zooog

Stupid question. with these wider rims will brakes have to be adjusted for wider clearance.......


----------



## shokhead

kind said:


> was wondering that too


some but it's not a problem.


----------



## kind

zooog said:


> Stupid question. with these wider rims will brakes have to be adjusted for wider clearance.......


was wondering that too


----------



## mimason

Do the rear Hubs measure 130mm or 131mm?


----------



## B-Factor

I just ordered a set today. I can't wait to set them up and go for ride .......


----------



## Ruby13

I have never ordered a set of set of wheels and want to replace my stock RS10's. My LBS showed me mavic cosmic sl's and shimano ultegra 6600 for $500 and specialized Roval's for $350 but the Boyds and the Rol for a little extra are quite a bit lighter, wider and "seem" to be a better buy. 
Question is, if I buy direct I have changed tires and tubes but not cassette and skewers. . I know a cassette lock tool is needed. Difficulty rating ?


----------



## Sloburu

I would go with the boyd wheels. Although I like shimano's wide hub flange spacing,I would still go with the boyd wheelset. As for the Skewers they are simple. The cassette is also simple. Just watch the YouTube videos on how to install it and it takes 2 minutes.


----------



## vagabondcyclist

Ruby13 said:


> I have never ordered a set of set of wheels and want to replace my stock RS10's. My LBS showed me mavic cosmic sl's and shimano ultegra 6600 for $500 and specialized Roval's for $350 but the Boyds and the Rol for a little extra are quite a bit lighter, wider and "seem" to be a better buy.
> Question is, if I buy direct I have changed tires and tubes but not cassette and skewers. . I know a cassette lock tool is needed. Difficulty rating ?


You need three tools. 

A chain whip.
A lock ring tool. 
An adjustable wrench. 

Park Tool has a bunch of resources on how to remove and install a cassette.


----------



## DevinB12

vagabondcyclist said:


> You need three tools.
> 
> A chain whip.
> A lock ring tool.
> An adjustable wrench.
> 
> Park Tool has a bunch of resources on how to remove and install a cassette.



I just purchased a set of Boyd Vitesse wheels and and did my own "work" on them. Only thing was a new cassette so I didn't have to remove the old one from my previous wheels. That being said, it is very easy to install a new cassette on the freewheel as long as you have the right tools. I did have to have the LBS due a slight adjustment to the rear deraileur but it works perfectly now and I love the new wheels.


----------



## foofighter

Ruby13 said:


> I have never ordered a set of set of wheels and want to replace my stock RS10's. My LBS showed me mavic cosmic sl's and shimano ultegra 6600 for $500 and specialized Roval's for $350 but the Boyds and the Rol for a little extra are quite a bit lighter, wider and "seem" to be a better buy.
> Question is, if I buy direct I have changed tires and tubes but not cassette and skewers. . I know a cassette lock tool is needed. Difficulty rating ?


easy, you need the lock tool and chain whip to remove


----------



## mimason

Ruby13 said:


> I have never ordered a set of set of wheels and want to replace my stock RS10's. My LBS showed me mavic cosmic sl's and shimano ultegra 6600 for $500 and specialized Roval's for $350 but the Boyds and the Rol for a little extra are quite a bit lighter, wider and "seem" to be a better buy.
> Question is, if I buy direct I have changed tires and tubes but not cassette and skewers. . I know a cassette lock tool is needed. Difficulty rating ?


Cassette changing difficulty rating 2/10 because I think putting on gloves is a 1/10 Oh yeah, changing skewers is 1/10.

To change a cassette you need a chain whip to take off the old and the lock tool to install the new one. You also need to clean the cassette body and remember to put on(reinstall) spacers if necessary. The biggest thing is to not over or under tighten the lock ring but you can give it a pretty good tightening without worry.

Put on a new chain with a new cassette unless the current chain is pretty new.


----------



## BeerCan

Got mine today. First off I have to say that Boyd has some outstanding customer service. I had communication with Nicole and she responded quickly and professionally and meet all my needs as a customer. On top of that, she promised me a ship date and not only met that date, she beat it by 3 days. w00t!
Wheels look real nice. Can't wait to try them out. Mine are the 24/28 and came in at 1585g for the set. I am very happy with that weight. Ride report soon.


----------



## greg12666

My wheels are supposed to be built and shipped very soon. Just hope to have them before next Sunday....


----------



## boogoshea

Got mine last week as promised. Totally agree on how good the customer service is. I can't wait to get them on my bike. And yes they look great.


----------



## kind

when did you guys that got them order them?


----------



## boogoshea

I ordered mine end of March. But all you have to do is email them and they'll let you know ASAP what the expected delivery date will be.


----------



## DevinB12

I ordered mine first week of April and received them April 27th.


----------



## BigDaddy

Okay I purchased the Boyd Vitesse wheels on April 23-24....and now I'm drooling with Heinz Ketchup anticipation. I was looking at other wheels including the HED Ardennes, but after reading everyone's comments/reviews/pic...OMG, this has to be the best bang for the buck. I'll post pics when I finally get them.


----------



## ob1left

I just mounted mine yesterday. Love them. What psi do you run? I think I read somewhere that since they are wider, you should run them at a lower psi. Is that true?


----------



## BigDaddy

ob1left said:


> I just mounted mine yesterday. Love them. What psi do you run? I think I read somewhere that since they are wider, you should run them at a lower psi. Is that true?


That's what I hear. I was running 120 PSI on my Fulcrum wheels, but I'll probably try 100 PSI on the Boyd's when I get them just to see how it goes for the first run. I think they may be shipping my wheels early next week.


----------



## B-Factor

BigDaddy said:


> That's what I hear. I was running 120 PSI on my Fulcrum wheels, but I'll probably try 100 PSI on the Boyd's when I get them just to see how it goes for the first run. I think they may be shipping my wheels early next week.


Curious, what's your total bike and body weight for reference? If you're going down from 120 to 100 with this wheel set I wonder where I should start off at.

Thanks!


----------



## BigDaddy

B-Factor said:


> Curious, what's your total bike and body weight for reference? If you're going down from 120 to 100 with this wheel set I wonder where I should start off at.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm only going by what I've read from these post. 90 PSI just seems low to me...I'm still old school of "Max tire pressure." So I figure 100 PSI should be an "okay" PSI to start. I could go higher or lower, I dunno. I'm not sure what my bike weighs (and to tell you the truth, I don't care), but I'm currently at 159 lbs. looking to try to lose another 9 lbs.


----------



## MikeMiranda

I use this for setting my tire pressure 

http://www.dorkypantsr.us/bike-tire-pressure-calculator.html


----------



## riderdave

I have 25mm Continental 4000S' on my Boyds and I initially ran 93/95 but now I run 95/98 since I prefer the higher pressure but it still yields a comfortable ride. I weigh 160lbs.

I'm still experimenting, though.

Dave


----------



## SteveV0983

To those of you who have actually ridden the Vitesses, do you find it a "comfortable" wheel? I'm looking for comfort above all and do not want anything harsh or jarring. I currently am using Ultegra/Open Pro CD wheels and they are very comfortable and totally bomb-proof. But I'm looking for something more up to date and lighter for a new build. I tried Mavic Ksyrium Elites and hated them. They were very harsh compared to the Open Pros.
So would any of those of you who own them describe them as plush? Harsh? Somewhere in between? I know it is subjective, but I would like some feedback either way.
By the way, it is only for recreational riding and I weigh about 185lbs.


----------



## fazel

Haven't rode the new Boyd's, but I've been having a conversation with Boyd about the wheels. They arrived last Thursday (sent to my LBS), and the shop owner encouraged me to try his Ksyrium SLs before committing. Of course, I haven't rode the Boyd's yet, so I don't really have anything to compare the Mavic's to, other than the P-SL1's that came on my TCR-Advanced.

I rode the Mavic's this morning. The felt stiffer, and a little more responsive when climbing. However, I wasn't any quicker than with the stock wheels (not a very scientific test, I know).

Anyway, I'm more interested in the potential aero advantages and increased comfort of the Vitesse. I'm happy I had a chance to try the Mavic's, but they're much more expensive. So, I'll be keeping the Boyd's.


----------



## Dresden

SteveV0983 said:


> To those of you who have actually ridden the Vitesses, do you find it a "comfortable" wheel? I'm looking for comfort above all and do not want anything harsh or jarring. I currently am using Ultegra/Open Pro CD wheels and they are very comfortable and totally bomb-proof. But I'm looking for something more up to date and lighter for a new build. I tried Mavic Ksyrium Elites and hated them. They were very harsh compared to the Open Pros.
> So would any of those of you who own them describe them as plush? Harsh? Somewhere in between? I know it is subjective, but I would like some feedback either way.
> By the way, it is only for recreational riding and I weigh about 185lbs.


I'm interested in trying a wider rim with my next set of wheels, but I've been wondering about the ride, too(mainly because of this post http://forums.roadbikereview.com/3885676-post74.html). Has anyone compared them to the November FSW23, Velocity A23 Pro Build, or a similar custom build?


----------



## BillyWayne

I was originally going to get a set of HED Belgiums with White Industries hubs and CX Rays. But my builder was having a hard time getting the rims from HED. So I started looking for something else and came across the Boyd wheels. The Vitesse wheels were $200 less than my original custom build was going to cost so I figured I would give Boyd a go after a little research. They arrived today and are sitting next to my desk at work. I will be using them in a tri in less than 3 weeks so I might report back my findings/feelings.


----------



## BigDaddy

DevinB12 said:


> I just purchased a set of Boyd Vitesse wheels and and did my own "work" on them. Only thing was a new cassette so I didn't have to remove the old one from my previous wheels. That being said, it is very easy to install a new cassette on the freewheel as long as you have the right tools. I did have to have the LBS due a slight adjustment to the rear deraileur but it works perfectly now and I love the new wheels.



For those that did their own "work", did you have to grease/oil up anything?


----------



## veloduffer

Dresden said:


> I'm interested in trying a wider rim with my next set of wheels, but I've been wondering about the ride, too(mainly because of this post http://forums.roadbikereview.com/3885676-post74.html). Has anyone compared them to the November FSW23, Velocity A23 Pro Build, or a similar custom build?


I got my Vitesse about 3 wks ago and find them similar to my Velocity A23 handbuilts and HED C2 wheels (Ardennes, Bastogne, Kermesse). They are more comfortable than my Shamals (21mm rims) and the 23mm tires actually measure between 24mm and 25mm when inflated on the rim (as by my calipers). You'd get more comfort with a 25mm tires, which even the pros at the Giro are currently using. Wider is better - less rolling resistance (shorter contact patch with road than 23mm), lower tire pressure (I run mine about 90F/100R for my 175lbs), and less pinch flats. 

But I think the biggest benefit is the better handling on turns and descents. A lot of the roads around me have holes and rough patches, which can make descending at high speed (bet 30-50 mph) a bit scary. The wider profile helps grip the road surface better when in the turns.

However, I don't find them more aero than my Velocity/HED wheels. If you want a real aero benefit, you should get 50mm deep rims.

My Vitesse weighed 1550 grams (700F/850R) with rim strips (no skewers), so figure about 1510 or so without rim strips and skewers. Mine are the lighter build (20/24) and are on a Serotta Ottrott with an 11 spd Campy drivetrain (57cm bike - 17.04 lbs). They are about 100 grams heavier than my Ardennes but the difference isn't noticeable, even on the past weekend's ride which includes a 1.5 mile hill with 12% avg grade in the first mile.

Overall, I think the Vitesse are a great value and quality wheelset (although time will tell about durability). They roll well and were true out of the box. No creaking or pinging either. Oh, the freewheel is a bit loud (not Chris King loud) so you won't sneak up on anybody. I imagine that this will be Boyd's best seller, as it is a terrific upgrade from most OEM builds. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dresden

Thanks for the comments. All my road bikes currently have 27mm deep rims and 23mm or 25mm tires, and I haven't been bothered by any harshness of ride, so I'm thinking I should be fine with something like the Vitesse. I do like the look of a deeper rim than the A23. I'm not too much of a weight weenie or aero weenie, so minor differences there don't matter much to me. Kinda wish Boyd hadn't gone with the laser etched logo because I prefer to de-logo my wheels, but it's not a deal breaker for me. I could have customs built with the BHS 28x23 rim, so I may go that route. I'm not really any in any need or hurry to get new wheels though. Just thinking ahead, mainly.


----------



## greg12666

Just mounted my Boyd Vitesse wheels. Took them out for a nice ride and love the way they feel compared to my Fulcrum Racing 5's.


----------



## BrentWayne

*Vitesse vs Racing 5's*

Greg

Good to hear as I am also replacing Fulcrum Racing 5s. Did you mount the same type/size tires you were using on the 5s? Did you change pressure?

Brent


----------



## fazel

My first impression, for what it's worth...

A brief history...I had a CAAD10 last year (105 version) with the RS10 wheel set. I traded that bike in on a 2012 TCR Advanced-2 which comes with the PSL1 wheel set. Rode those for a couple hundred miles with the matching tires before getting a flat, then replaced the stock tires with gator hardsheels (23mm). The Vitesse were shipped to my LBS and the owner wanted me to try his Ksyrium SL wheel set. I rode that wheel set for the past week (outfitted with Vittoria Diamante Pro tires), putting approximately 130 miles on them.

Today I did 70 miles on the Vitesse wheel set with 4000s tires. I should also mention that the owner of the LBS wanted me to pump his Vittoria's up to 140 PSI, which I respectfully did. However, I rode today using the 15% drop philosophy (105 rear, 75 front).

All that being said, I really liked the ride of the Vitesse. The first 40 or so miles was hilly and the last 30 flat. The Mavic's are known as a good climbing wheel, I believe, but I didn't notice a difference with the Boyd's. The ride was much better, but that is probably more closely tied to the lower pressures. The biggest difference seemed to be late in the ride when I was tired (I'd never ridden more than 45 miles at once before) and riding on the flats. Several times I was surprised to see the speed I was holding as my back, neck, and legs were all asking me to get off the bike.

For what it's worth. I could have afforded the Ksyrium's, but I'm happy I didn't.


----------



## B-Factor

BigDaddy said:


> I'm only going by what I've read from these post. 90 PSI just seems low to me...I'm still old school of "Max tire pressure." So I figure 100 PSI should be an "okay" PSI to start. I could go higher or lower, I dunno. I'm not sure what my bike weighs (and to tell you the truth, I don't care), but I'm currently at 159 lbs. looking to try to lose another 9 lbs.


Thanks for the reply and my weight question for was for the total combined weight of the bike and rider. I'm trying to get a good reference of what others are doing at their respective weights. Being a 220lb rider right now and I've always used the 110psi to 115psi as a starting point both front and rear, I'm now going to try to find that hot spot of psi f/r.


----------



## floydo

*Weld seam?*

One earlier poster mentioned the brake surface weld "thump" feel. Anyone else had an issue with this? Haven't found anywhere how the rim surfaces are finished (butt or weld) etc. 
These wheels look intriguing.
Thx


----------



## BigDaddy

Got my my wheels yesterday! Excellent ride right outta the box. Had to adjust the brakes and shifting, but all is good. 

Here's the pic...looks kinda blurry - too much caffeine


----------



## SteveV0983

Just curious, I understand adjusting the brakes because of the wider rim. What did you have to adjust about the shifting?

Also, did you ride them yet? I'm curious if they would be considered a "comfortable" ride or if they are so stiff they lean to the harsher side. I'm considering a pair for a new build and I'm mainly looking for comfort. I tried a pair of Mavic Ksyrium Elites and hated them. I personally found them very harsh.

They look great on that bike, by the way.


----------



## BigDaddy

SteveV0983 said:


> Just curious, I understand adjusting the brakes because of the wider rim. What did you have to adjust about the shifting?
> 
> Also, did you ride them yet? I'm curious if they would be considered a "comfortable" ride or if they are so stiff they lean to the harsher side. I'm considering a pair for a new build and I'm mainly looking for comfort. I tried a pair of Mavic Ksyrium Elites and hated them. I personally found them very harsh.
> 
> They look great on that bike, by the way.


Hi Steve, yeah it does look good huh  As for the shifting adjustment, I don't think it had anything to do with the wheels. I put new cassettes plus new chains. It just took me awhile to get that "sweet spot" again. 

I've ridden the Mavic Ksyrium SL's and I felt a LOT more comfortable with these wheels. Also note, that I've put Continental 4000s 700X25 tires on them. I used to have the 23's, so I'm not sure if just having the 25's made a big difference. Also my tire pressure is much lower. I'm using 105 rear, 100 front for testing purposes. I may go lower on the next ride. Even with the lower tire pressure, I've found myself going at a faster steady rate than when I had the 23's pumped up to 120 PSI. My bike had always handled like it was on rails, but with these wheels the bike handled like it was on rails with steroids. At this time, the wheels now have about 65 miles on them. 

I highly recommend these wheels if you are looking for comfort as well as good handling, durable all around wheels. I can say durable because I hit a few unexpected pot holes (I almost cried), but found that the wheels seem to just shrug them off as a nuisance. 

Hope that helps, 
-Gerry


----------



## NWS Alpine

SteveV0983 said:


> Just curious, I understand adjusting the brakes because of the wider rim. What did you have to adjust about the shifting?
> 
> Also, did you ride them yet? I'm curious if they would be considered a "comfortable" ride or if they are so stiff they lean to the harsher side. I'm considering a pair for a new build and I'm mainly looking for comfort. I tried a pair of Mavic Ksyrium Elites and hated them. I personally found them very harsh.
> 
> They look great on that bike, by the way.


When you change wheels sometime the cassette spacing is a little off. There might need to be a turn or two of the barrel adjustment.


----------



## SteveV0983

Gerry,

Thanks for the thorough reply. I thought those may be 25s on the tires because they looked a little bit rounder than you usually see. Then again, I was probably looking for that since so many people seem to use 25s with these wheels. I'm seriously considering giving these a try because everyone loves them so much. Hopefully right about now someone is getting close to putting the finishing touches on my Moots being built out in Colorado (4 weeks into a 6-7 week wait) and the wheels are the last piece of the puzzle to be completed. I was also considering a set of Ultegra WH-6700 which I happened to see at a local Trek store. Everyone seems to love them also, but I am a little apprehensive of the 16/20 spoke count (I weigh about 180). Even though Shimano claims there is no weight limit and there seem to be many forum people over 180 saying they like them, I still have concerns. Then again, I don't race and we have no hills in Florida, so I would be what some consider a "light" rider. By the way, I talked to Boyd on the phone and he seemed like a great guy and that's important to my buying decisions. Best of luck with them, they really are cool looking wheels.

Steve


----------



## DevinB12

I can tell you that I have about 450 miles on my wheels after having them for about a month and they are awesome. Very responsive and very comfortable on the horrible chip seal roads we have here in Texas. I highly recommend them.:thumbsup:


----------



## greg12666

*2 weeks.*

I have put 400 miles on them in 2 weeks. Rode the Gran Fondo NY and they are great wheels.


----------



## xtekian

I'm about to buy a pair of these but I'm currently running 22mm and 24mm GP attack/force tires on my bike, and am curious whether 22mm tires would work well or worse than 23mm tires. I would prefer to wear these tires out before getting new tires. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## EWT

Conti 4000S 23mm tires fit perfectly. They have a nice straight sidewall and the tire is just about the same width as the rim. I can't imagine 1mm less section width is going to make any difference. 

As a followup, I have over 1K miles on mine now, and really like them. No issues, and still very straight even after riding on bad pavement on more than one occasion. Great wheels.


----------



## Andrew L

Very nice looking wheels. What is the weight of the wheelset if it is laced to the Powertap Pro Hub?


----------



## PoorCyclist

Andrew L said:


> Very nice looking wheels. What is the weight of the wheelset if it is laced to the Powertap Pro Hub?


Boyd told me weight of the wheelset + 220g


----------



## xtekian

Is there a "ghosted" version of the Boyd Vitesse's? Or are all Boyd Vitesse's the same -- black rim, black spokes, black hub, and white-ish lettering?


----------



## NWS Alpine

xtekian said:


> Is there a "ghosted" version of the Boyd Vitesse's? Or are all Boyd Vitesse's the same -- black rim, black spokes, black hub, and white-ish lettering?


What you see on their website is what you get. The lettering is laser etched into the aluminum and there is no stealth option.


----------



## xtekian

NWS Alpine said:


> What you see on their website is what you get. The lettering is laser etched into the aluminum and there is no stealth option.


Thanks. I looked up a few threads about 23mm vs 25mm tires and this begs the question, are there any benefits of 23mm tires over 25mm tire on a wheel like the Vitesse? For example, maybe running 25mm rear and 23mm front?


----------



## doctorvera

xtekian said:


> Thanks. I looked up a few threads about 23mm vs 25mm tires and this begs the question, are there any benefits of 23mm tires over 25mm tire on a wheel like the Vitesse? For example, maybe running 25mm rear and 23mm front?


i have similar question.. i mean, there is a difference in a aerodinamic sense when i use 25 mm? shoul be a diference in the perfil o shape if you are comparing 23 o 25 in the same rim vitesse regardless if the rim is 23.. i think so.. now.. is such difference affecting the performance of the wheel after the "magic point" of 20 mph?


----------



## SkiRacer55

*I have a set of Boyd Vitesses on order...*

...should be here sometime next week per the email I got from Nicole, which is JIT (Just In Time) as the new 2012 Roubaix SL3 Pro frame I ordered should be in about the same time, build schedule date is 6/18 on the bike with SRAM Force (compact 50/34, 11-28 in the back...need a wide range of gears here in the Rockies). I've always used Conti GP4000S...but as y'all probably know, you can get Michelin ro 3s for peanuts these days, so I decided to try a set of them in 23 width...will keep you posted, it's gonna be a great bike...


----------



## tullymars

I've been riding about a year and a half, not very good with components yet, still learning. With that said, I'm very close to pulling the trigger on a set of these, but wanted a final opinion, though probably just me trying to be as sure as I can. I am still rolling on the stock Mavics and my LBS suggested I pick up the set of Dura Ace CL24's they have. I was close to doing it, but wanted to do my homework a bit more before committing. 

I'm looking for a better climbing wheel as I ride a lot of hills. Would you all recommend these over the Dura Ace? Price is great and the look is as well. So far I don't think I've read any negative about these.

Thanks


----------



## EWT

tullymars said:


> I've been riding about a year and a half, not very good with components yet, still learning. With that said, I'm very close to pulling the trigger on a set of these, but wanted a final opinion, though probably just me trying to be as sure as I can. I am still rolling on the stock Mavics and my LBS suggested I pick up the set of Dura Ace CL24's they have. I was close to doing it, but wanted to do my homework a bit more before committing.
> 
> I'm looking for a better climbing wheel as I ride a lot of hills. Would you all recommend these over the Dura Ace? Price is great and the look is as well. So far I don't think I've read any negative about these.
> 
> Thanks


The hubs on the Dura Ace wheels are going to be nicer and a lot quieter, but unless you're getting a great deal on them, the Boyds probably offer just about the same level of performance for a lot less money. Weight is very similar and if anything the Boyds are probably somewhat more aero (deeper and wider rim). I came from Shimano hubs and didn't like the Boyd noise level at first, but like it now because I don't sneak up on people when I commute to work on the bike path anymore.


----------



## tullymars

The LBS "deal" was $1175 sans tax. Not really a deal at all. What kind of noise level are we talkin? I'm rolling on CXP22's, never compared noise levels before.


----------



## nightfend

The Dura-Ace wheels are very nice. But fairly expensive. Certainly not a bad choice.


----------



## coachboyd

With the pawls if you use a bit of heavier grease around the outside of the pawls between the teeth on the inside of the hub it will quiet down the sound of the hub. A low viscosity oil will make it louder. The sound hubs make are the pawls hitting against the teeth when not engaging so by using the grease it will dampen the pawl moving over the tooth and make things more quiet.

It will not be 100% silent though.


----------



## EWT

tullymars said:


> The LBS "deal" was $1175 sans tax. Not really a deal at all. What kind of noise level are we talkin? I'm rolling on CXP22's, never compared noise levels before.


I don't have experience with that many hubs, but the compared to Shimanos, the Boyds are quite a bit louder, and compared to Williams, they may be somewhat quieter, but in the same ballpark. I don't think they're unusually loud, just louder than Shimanos which are very quiet. I got used to them quickly.


----------



## Zampano

Loudness as an issue is fine and good, but what about the smoothness of the wheel? How well does it roll on the road? I wonder how precise the bearing seats are machined, and the expected bearing life of these wheels. Campy wheel users want to know.


----------



## Wines of WA

coachboyd said:


> With the pawls if you use a bit of heavier grease around the outside of the pawls between the teeth on the inside of the hub it will quiet down the sound of the hub. A low viscosity oil will make it louder. The sound hubs make are the pawls hitting against the teeth when not engaging so by using the grease it will dampen the pawl moving over the tooth and make things more quiet.
> 
> It will not be 100% silent though.


Just be very very careful doing this. If you use grease that is a lot heavier and/or in larger amounts than the hub is designed for, you may prevent your pawls from engaging. The grease will essentially surround the pawls and stop their movement. IMO, learn to love the noise your hubs are designed to make, or switch to new hubs/wheels.


----------



## sund

Can anyone compare these to the A23's? I bought the A23 Pro Build prior to these coming out and now i'm left wondering if I should have gotten these as they may be more aero.


----------



## xjbaylor

sund said:


> Can anyone compare these to the A23's? I bought the A23 Pro Build prior to these coming out and now i'm left wondering if I should have gotten these as they may be more aero.


If you already have the A23 I think it would be a huge waste of money to switch to the Vitesse. Any differences in aerodynamics are likely going to be infinitesimal, and the A23 is a high quality rim. 

If you were starting from scratch that might be a different story, but have a great rim, and if it was built well, a great wheel. Be happy with it.


----------



## veloduffer

sund said:


> Can anyone compare these to the A23's? I bought the A23 Pro Build prior to these coming out and now i'm left wondering if I should have gotten these as they may be more aero.


I have several A23 wheelsets and got the Vitesses about 2 months ago. I really can't discern any difference in speed (usual avg speed is 16-17 over a 25-40 hilly course, avg speed in flats is about 21 mph).

The Vitesses are heavier than my A23 wheels by about 100 grams (the Vitesses measured 1535 grams with rim tape on my Park Tools scale), but again there's not any noticeable difference. Some of the roads that I ride on are pretty rough with unpaved sections, and the Vitesses have stayed true.

Note the A23 is a lightweight rim, so if you are over 200 lbs and hard on equipment, you might want to consider a heavier rim (Velocity Dyad).

If you really want some aero benefit, you need to get rims at least 46mm deep and travel over 20 mph. I think the Vitesses make great all-around wheels and have a good balance of strength and weight. The 23mm wide rim is a big plus in comfort and handling in turns, especially on poorly paved roads where the extra contact helps with grip.


----------



## sund

Thanks for the info. I appreciate it. I'll stick with the A23s.


----------



## redlude97

Just ordered the 24/28 build to replace a set of 16/20 Neuvation R28s that are starting to crack at the rim. I weigh 180lb+/- 10lbs and decided to go with the stronger build. My roommate recently picked up the HED Ardennes CL(24/28) so I should be able to directly compare the Vitesse to the Ardennes as soon as they arrive, hopefully in time for my double century


----------



## dookie

redlude97 said:


> Just ordered the 24/28 build to replace a set of 16/20 Neuvation R28s that are starting to crack at the rim. I weigh 180lb+/- 10lbs and decided to go with the stronger build. My roommate recently picked up the HED Ardennes CL(24/28) so I should be able to directly compare the Vitesse to the Ardennes as soon as they arrive, hopefully in time for my double century


curious to hear your impressions...

i just picked up a set (of 24/28 vitesse), after admitting that 101s and ardennes are just too $$. maiden voyage is today, running 25mm open corsas (and latex tubes, no less)...calipers say 27mm actual @ ~90psi. plush maybe? i was worried they might not fit the intended frames, but no problem. mavic ssc calipers are barely wide enough at full open (with new pads) and i get a bit of tire/pad rub when removing the wheel, but not so much as to be problematic. 23mm tires would probably clear.

the rims just have to be kinlin produced (fit/finish identical to the xr300s i also have). the cross-section seems a bit more rounded than the 19mm kinlins and clearly wider...looks downright beefy with 27mm tires. i just wish the graphics were less emphatic (or at least removable...'branding' indeed). hubs are quiet enough, but the higher engagement points make for a (much) faster click.....bzzzzzzzzzz instead of tick-tick-tick.

i'll revisit in a few hundred miles...


----------



## Mnkykng77

Since a lot of people have these, did anyone have to make any brake adjustments due to the wider rim size?


----------



## redlude97

dookie said:


> curious to hear your impressions...
> 
> i just picked up a set (of 24/28 vitesse), after admitting that 101s and ardennes are just too $$. maiden voyage is today, running 25mm open corsas (and latex tubes, no less)...calipers say 27mm actual @ ~90psi. plush maybe? i was worried they might not fit the intended frames, but no problem. mavic ssc calipers are barely wide enough at full open (with new pads) and i get a bit of tire/pad rub when removing the wheel, but not so much as to be problematic. 23mm tires would probably clear.
> 
> the rims just have to be kinlin produced (fit/finish identical to the xr300s i also have). the cross-section seems a bit more rounded than the 19mm kinlins and clearly wider...looks downright beefy with 27mm tires. i just wish the graphics were less emphatic (or at least removable...'branding' indeed). hubs are quiet enough, but the higher engagement points make for a (much) faster click.....bzzzzzzzzzz instead of tick-tick-tick.
> 
> i'll revisit in a few hundred miles...


I run a 700x23F/25R GP4000s tire setup so I'll take some measurements of the increase in width as well. The 25 definitely bulges a fair amount on the 19mm Neuvation


----------



## greg12666

Mnkykng77 said:


> Since a lot of people have these, did anyone have to make any brake adjustments due to the wider rim size?


No adjustments needed.


----------



## SkiRacer55

*Amazing wheels...*

...on an amazing bike...


----------



## clones2

That blue makes for a pretty sweet look...

Ordered Boyd Vittesse monday morning...delivered friday afternoon. That's awesome service.

Hoping for a maiden voyage tonight on Conti GP 4000S.


----------



## tullymars

Mnkykng77 said:


> Since a lot of people have these, did anyone have to make any brake adjustments due to the wider rim size?



I ordered on Sunday, received yesterday. Super Fast!!

Installed without issue, but did need to adjust brakes. I adjusted as much as I was comfortable doing, then brought to LBS this morning. They adjusted as far as possible and I'm good to go. Will test em later, but should be good. They did mention I'm at the limit for brake width of my current set.

That brings me to a question. Since I'm at the limit of my brakes for width, recommendations on upgrade to brake components? Running Apex. Was toying with upgrading groupset as a winter project.


----------



## redlude97

Darn it I ordered last week and they won't be in until Monday...sucks being in the opposite corner of the US


----------



## redlude97

tullymars said:


> I ordered on Sunday, received yesterday. Super Fast!!
> 
> Installed without issue, but did need to adjust brakes. I adjusted as much as I was comfortable doing, then brought to LBS this morning. They adjusted as far as possible and I'm good to go. Will test em later, but should be good. They did mention I'm at the limit for brake width of my current set.
> 
> That brings me to a question. Since I'm at the limit of my brakes for width, recommendations on upgrade to brake components? Running Apex. Was toying with upgrading groupset as a winter project.


Are you at the limit with the release lever closed? If so and you need a bit more room just open it a bit


----------



## clones2

Curious what valve length you guys went with for the tubes...? Boyd and my LBS told me that 48mm should work fine (without need an extender)... and it's pretty tight. I need to remove the small nut on the stem to inflate....

Wondering if you guys are using the 48mm or 60mm length?


----------



## tullymars

redlude97 said:


> Are you at the limit with the release lever closed? If so and you need a bit more room just open it a bit



With lever open it makes no difference. I have some more room now that I've broken in the pads a bit, but I can't see that these should be this tight. My front brakes are fine, but the rear are tight. I also noticed severe slack in the rear cable AFTER my LBS "adjusted". I'm talking about 2 inches of play, but the levers are tight. 

I'm deff not a good bike mech by any stretch of the imagination, but feel something just ain't right here.

Love the wheels though, they certainly DO make a difference. Now just to get this brake issues resolved.


----------



## Crusty

Mnkykng77 said:


> Since a lot of people have these, did anyone have to make any brake adjustments due to the wider rim size?


Yes, since the older wheels were 19s. There was not enough range in the screw adjustment, but it was easy enough to use a 5mm wrench to allow more cable to open the brakes. It's not hard to do and you can find good videos on youtube that explain how to adjust brakes. Since the brakes are already functional, only the cable length adjustment should be required.


----------



## EWT

48 will work, but there isn't a lot of valve sticking out. You don't need the nut, so no need to take it on and off - just leave it off. I'm using 60s on mine now. 

One issue I'm having after ~1500 miles is that the splines on the hub for the cassette are getting "notchy" from the cassette digging into the splines (especially in the middle of the cassette with the individual cogs). Mine are getting to the point that I have to wiggle the cassette to get it off the hub. If they get any worse, it will be difficult to get a cassette on and off. I'm not sure how common the problem is with other hubs. My 30K mile+ Shimano hubs did not do it at all, and my neighbor's Williams wheels have done the same thing but not to the same degree.


----------



## coachboyd

EWT said:


> One issue I'm having after ~1500 miles is that the splines on the hub for the cassette are getting "notchy" from the cassette digging into the splines (especially in the middle of the cassette with the individual cogs). Mine are getting to the point that I have to wiggle the cassette to get it off the hub. If they get any worse, it will be difficult to get a cassette on and off. I'm not sure how common the problem is with other hubs. My 30K mile+ Shimano hubs did not do it at all, and my neighbor's Williams wheels have done the same thing but not to the same degree.


You need to tighten the cassette down more. If the cassette is not fully tight it can wiggle back and forth on the freehub body and this can cause the notches to occur. Tightening them down more will prevent the cassette from moving and will keep the freehub a lot cleaner. It can still slightly notch (as with any hub) but tightening it down works wonders. If you need a new freehub body we can get you one.


----------



## EWT

Thanks for the quick reply. I'm tightening it down pretty tight with the Shimano tool and a good sized wrench and never had an issue with my old wheels. I'll use a torque wrench and tighten it down to the torque spec printed on the lockring to make sure it is tight enough in the future. I'll be in touch about the freewheel body since I swap the cassette weekly, and it is a lot easier when it comes off cleanly in "one piece."


----------



## nightfend

EWT said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I'm tightening it down pretty tight with the Shimano tool and a good sized wrench and never had an issue with my old wheels. I'll use a torque wrench and tighten it down to the torque spec printed on the lockring to make sure it is tight enough in the future. I'll be in touch about the freewheel body since I swap the cassette weekly, and it is a lot easier when it comes off cleanly in "one piece."


You never had an issue with the Shimano wheels because they either used a titanium or a steel freehub body, which is much more durable. The Boyd's use an aluminum freehub body which is lighter and far less durable.


----------



## Mnkykng77

I recieved my Vitesse this past Friday and was finally able to get out on a ride. While on my ride I noticed a rattling coming from the rear. Stopped and was trying to figure out where it was coming from and noticed that my rear cassette cogs have side to side movement. My question is;

1. Did my LBS not tighten the cassetts enough or do I need to run a spacer on the rear cassetts?

Info about the bike;
Bike: Z85
Rear Cassetts: Shimano 105


----------



## coachboyd

If its audibly rattling then you are probably missing the spacer behind the cassette (if you are running 10 speed shimano)


----------



## Mnkykng77

Thanks for the fast response. I thought it might of been missing and i remember hearing about needing a rear spacer. Its back to the LBS to find out what they did with the spacer or even if my Z85 had a spacer originally. I had Mavic's prior.


----------



## vagabondcyclist

Mnkykng77 said:


> Thanks for the fast response. I thought it might of been missing and i remember hearing about needing a rear spacer. Its back to the LBS to find out what they did with the spacer or even if my Z85 had a spacer originally. I had Mavic's prior.


Mavic uses its own spacer. You need to get a spacer from the LBS. The LBS should have known this and installed one.


----------



## bvber

vagabondcyclist said:


> The LBS should have known this and installed one.


Oversights like that seem to be common among LBS in my area. :mad2:


----------



## nightfend

You need the thin Shimano spacer. Oh, and find a new bike shop.


----------



## professionalsql

I'm looking at a new bike that happens to come standard with Easton 90RT's, and I'm wondering whether anyone here has any experience/comments on those.

TIA


----------



## royta

professionalsql said:


> I'm looking at a new bike that happens to come standard with Easton 90RT's, and I'm wondering whether anyone here has any experience/comments on those.
> 
> TIA


Please start a new thread.


----------



## professionalsql

Thanks - I was where this post went. I had intened to post a new thread, but had a few windows up at the time. I must have hit reply to this thread rather than start a new thread in the other window. I actually went back to look at the thread later and couldn't find it, so figured I must not have hit "post".

Apologies all.


----------



## vuong05

Has anyone tried to darkened the logo's on this wheelset with any success? Whether through anodizing, painting, putting on dark tint, whatever, etc... I'm asking as my bike is all stealth black and the bright Boyd Vitesse logos would clash with it. I can live with the brake track being raw, but the logos will need to be darkend by quite a bit (they don't have to be completely black, just a few shades darker).

Reading all the wonderful reviews on here makes me want to try these wheels out, but the contrast of these wheels and my blacked out bike will not work for me personally. 

Cheers.


----------



## Boltman76

If you really don't like the Boyd logos and you have a wheelbuilder that you trust, you can always go with the new 23 mm wide Kinlin rims. You can get them from bikehubstore.com, they are called BHS C472w (I would just post the link for you, but I still don't have enough posts!) I have read that this is the same rim that Boyd uses in the Vitesse wheelset. The rims have a gloss black finish with no logos, but of course still have the machined brake track.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Boyd's wheel logos are laser etched. Thus they are no stickers or paint to be remove. If you really want to cover it up, I would suggest use some electrical tape(black) or spray paint the rim wall with black paint. Just make sure you do a detail job covering the braking surface and spokes to prevent over-spray.


----------



## dookie

Boltman76 said:


> If you really don't like the Boyd logos and you have a wheelbuilder that you trust, you can always go with the new 23 mm wide Kinlin rims. You can get them from bikehubstore.com, they are called BHS C472w (I would just post the link for you, but I still don't have enough posts!) I have read that this is the same rim that Boyd uses in the Vitesse wheelset. The rims have a gloss black finish with no logos, but of course still have the machined brake track.


this is definitely the case.

i got the boyds myself, despite also finding the branding objectionable. i'm impressed with the value. after paying my wheelbuilder, i'm not sure i could have done kinlin/cx-ray handbuilts any cheaper...and more likely, i would have put hundreds more into some fancy hubs!


----------



## redlude97

I might just try to sharpie the boyd logos to create a ghosted look. It can always be removed with IPA/Ethanol


----------



## vagabondcyclist

redlude97 said:


> I might just try to sharpie the boyd logos to create a ghosted look. It can always be removed with IPA/Ethanol


And you wouldn't have to worry about over spray.


----------



## vuong05

If done carefully, I think the end result will look great if you're after that stealth look. Over spray was always a concerned of mine, so painting them was not an option for me.

Buying the Vitesse from Boyd would be cheaper for me than sourcing all the parts and have a local builder build me a similar custom set.

Keep us updated on how the decal ghosting project turns out redlude97.


----------



## SteveV0983

veloduffer said:


> I got my Vitesse about 3 wks ago and find them similar to my Velocity A23 handbuilts


veloduffer, between the Vitesse and the Velocity A23, can you recommend one over the other? Or give a comparison for us? And which spoke count are you using on each? I'm currently trying to decide between the two.
Thanks.


----------



## Sammy Leopold

anyone actually have a review of how they ride?


----------



## clones2

I have them and love them. Stiff and responsive. Im just under 180lbs, went with the 24/28 spoke set. They are great training and racing wheels.


----------



## mddobbs

*Vitesse rim/tire interface*

I have been following this thread for a while, and I am very interested in the interface between the Vitesse rim and any 23mm tire. Anyone care to post a good photo? I can't really see it in the photos posted so far.


----------



## veloduffer

SteveV0983 said:


> veloduffer, between the Vitesse and the Velocity A23, can you recommend one over the other? Or give a comparison for us? And which spoke count are you using on each? I'm currently trying to decide between the two.
> Thanks.


I really can't discern much difference. Both wheels are 20/24. Vitesse and they may be a bit stiffer than the Velocity A23 rims, but also weigh a tad more. I think any one would be happy with both. These make great everyday wheels and provide a nice wide profile that inspires confidence on twisting downhills at 40+ mph. The Vitesse doesn't flex under my weight and riding style. I did not find the Vitesse had any aero advantage over the lower profile A23s. 

FWIW I'm 175 lbs (51 yrs old) and don't find the Vitesse flexing when I climb out of the saddle (I like attacking short steep hills). But, I am easy on equipment and ride like a rouleur (can ride tempo for long stretches about 23-25 mph on the flats and attack rollers). On long climbs (>0.5 mile) I have to grind it out in the saddle (too heavy for a grimpeur).


----------



## Hellerox

If I'm on the weight limit of these wheels, should I be looking at stronger wheels like DT Swiss 585?


----------



## Wines of WA

The rims are pinned, not welded, so there is a seam on the brake track, correct? Do you feel that seam when braking?


----------



## dookie

Hellerox said:


> If I'm on the weight limit of these wheels, should I be looking at stronger wheels like DT Swiss 585?


they make a 24/28 build.


----------



## veloduffer

Wines of WA said:


> The rims are pinned, not welded, so there is a seam on the brake track, correct? Do you feel that seam when braking?


No, I don't feel the seam when braking.


----------



## SauronHimself

I saw one person comment on how these wheels stay true after a while, but I'd like to know what everyone else thinks. After a few thousand miles with the occasional pot hole or rough spot, how true do these wheels stay?


----------



## typ993

Anyone tried a tubeless conversion with these?


----------



## NWS Alpine

typ993 said:


> Anyone tried a tubeless conversion with these?


I've only run this rim tubeless and it's great. Standard 2 layers of Stan's tape. It's fairly easy to get tubeless tires on and the inner rim bed is a good shape.


----------



## GONE4ARIDE

I have a set that I purchased last June that I have put about 6,000 miles on. They are still laser-true and I have not had to touch them with a spoke wrench once. The build quality is superb.




SauronHimself said:


> I saw one person comment on how these wheels stay true after a while, but I'd like to know what everyone else thinks. After a few thousand miles with the occasional pot hole or rough spot, how true do these wheels stay?


----------



## erich5050

I just purchased a set and wanted to write that while I haven't tried them yet, so far everything positive people have written about Boyds has been my experience as well. They shipped quickly, build quality looks really good and everything was included. I say everything was included because when I first looked I couldn't find the skewers and wrote Boyd at 11pm at night. He replied back the next morning before 8am to tell me they were taped to the seperating cardboard in the box. I was out and responded from my phone that I triple checked that box and couldn't find and he offered to ship a set out right away. Luckily I got home in a few minutes (was just out for coffee) and decided to take one last look. Well it was there, I sent him the I must be blind email and he was really cool about it.

So while I've read these forums alot over the last few years it took Boyds great customer service to spur me on to write my first post. Unfortunately I am waiting for my tires and cassette to arrive from Nashbar before I can tell you how they ride. I guess that's another positive for Boyds, he beat Nashbar shipping.


----------

